# New info on Android 2.3.5 on HP Touchpad!



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

Coming Soon!






Source

Multitouch!






Make us a boot menu!

Any community members that would like to take a swing at boot logos which will be used for our boot menu can send their logos to [email protected] for review. The team will pick the top 5 and post them here on the blog to be voted on. The set that gets picked by the community will be used in our final boot menu.

Rules for the logos are as folows:

1) We will need two images, one showing android selected and the other showing WebOS selected.

1) Each image must be 768×1024 psd documents with each link in a separate layer.

2) Do not include any copyrighted material in the boot logos.

Here are menus <Jedipottsy_> on IRC made for reference to what we are looking for:

View attachment 2043


Source


----------



## stimorol (Aug 23, 2011)

wow, a teaser of a teaser! someone is seriously in need of attention...


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

After all the initial BS and jb's speech on the irc log I can't believe someone posted this. Nothing like hyping hype.

edit: The above was posted before the video of the working multi-touch was added. I'm not going to comment on whether or not the this multitouch was kanged from the CM touch driver or not since I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

there is another video up guys, click the lower part of the above video for the actual video.

SPOILER - THEY HAVE THE TOUCHSCREEN WORKING!!!

excellent work!, cannot wait to get this on my TP..i am already bored with it...lol


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

This was done first be the cm team. Touchdroid should call themselves team kang


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

jolness said:


> This was done first be the cm team. Touchdroid should call themselves team kang


It's looking that way isn't it.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad there are multiple projects happening because some may be faster than others but some may be better quality than other. I like Touchdroid overall. They seem to be taking there time and doing what is necessary.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> I am glad there are multiple projects happening because some may be faster than others but some may be better quality than other. I like Touchdroid overall. They seem to be taking there time and doing what is necessary.


I guess you have to take your time if you're waiting for another team to produce the code ...


----------

